# The best pier



## Scofran (Nov 10, 2015)

This goes out to you veteran pier fishers in this area, which pier do you think is the best fishing, for the Grand Strand, and why?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Apache. 
Don't bother with any others


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Apache catches the most/best but I stay on the south end to surf fish Garden City. I really liked Springmaid but they've gotten even worse in all aspects except fishing since they got bought. $11.58 or something insane for a daily 2 rod pass. Used to hand them a 10 and get a dollar back. Then $10+ tax, now they tack on a resort fee or something stupid. Plus the parking garage fee. Good pier if you're staying there or one of the walking distance hotels though.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Apache.
> Don't bother with any others


For the sake of how well does a pier hold fish, I will give it to Apache as well. It is longer, deeper, and has more structure underneath. 

However, as short as MB State Park Pier is, the lack of serious fisherman and general crowding enables me to do well if not better than having to fight the crowd at a better pier. 


GC pier is worth it at times due to its proximity to MI; likewise, the same can be said of Cherry Grove.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I've been to Apache 3 times and had a great time every time. Lots of friendly people, they even tolerate the noob tourist fishermen for the most part. I taught a pair of ladies how to use their rental rods this weekend.  Expect to see lots of people jigging for Spanish farther out on the pier though. You might find a gap in there somewhere to fish deeper, but you'll have better luck just behind the surf if you are bottom fishing anyway. Haven't been to the other piers yet.

One thing to note is they charge $5 for parking to get in the gate, but give you a token for $2 off a fishing pass, which is $9.50 for 2 rods. The second day, we had someone drop us off, and the guard let them drop us off without charging for parking.


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

Second Avenue certainly has its moments as well.


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

I like Cherry Grove and Second Avenue but I guess any pier has its good and bad days depending on the presence of drunks (not drinkers), loudmouth know-it-all self-appointed "pier owners/squatters", and those who think a novice fisherman is a curse. The fishing depends on what's running (and biting). The aforementioned stuff can be eliminated........


----------



## Scofran (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks guys never tried apache. Going to try it next


----------



## Killasnipe (Jul 10, 2013)

Does Apache give a local discount? where is the structure under the pier? Is there a solid spot on the pier to target sheepshead?


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

oldguy said:


> loudmouth know-it-all self-appointed "pier owners/squatters"


Hey we have those in GA too! Those are they guys who keep telling me I'm using the wrong bait when I'm pulling in keepers all day and they get nothing.


----------



## Scofran (Nov 10, 2015)

When you surf fish where do you park smoothlures


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Killasnipe said:


> Does Apache give a local discount? where is the structure under the pier? Is there a solid spot on the pier to target sheepshead?


Probably but I've never fished it. I stay on the south end of the strand. Pretty sure they put structure up under it when they built it, so I'd say the usual 1/3rd-halfway out to the inside corners of the T. Should be plenty of black drum, too. 



Scofran said:


> When you surf fish where do you park smoothlures


Yucca Ave down to Dolphin St at the north jetty. Basically any access after you see the Georgetown County sign. 100 times better than the flat, hard packed, lifeless MB surf.


----------



## Scofran (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you smoothlures


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

How are the rental rods at Apache? I'll be down with family not sure if I can bring my gear.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

They have quite a few. Standard 7 foot 15-20 lb reel from the looks of it.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

SmoothLures said:


> Probably but I've never fished it. I stay on the south end of the strand. Pretty sure they put structure up under it when they built it, so I'd say the usual 1/3rd-halfway out to the inside corners of the T. Should be plenty of black drum, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yucca Ave down to Dolphin St at the north jetty. Basically any access after you see the Georgetown County sign. 100 times better than the flat, hard packed, lifeless MB surf.


How is the fishing on the north jetty? Always fish the HBSP side but may get down this week or next week to try it


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

CodyV7Mc said:


> How is the fishing on the north jetty? Always fish the HBSP side but may get down this week or next week to try it


Surf fishing the beach before the jetty is some of the best we have, it's just a pain to get to. As for the jetty itself I don't mess with it except in fall and winter for trout and redfish. Probably can get some blues, ladyfish, and flounder on it right now.


----------

